# Supprimer limitation volume NANO IVG Chromatic



## insanebrain (15 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

Malgré la mise au volume max et l'augmentation du volume pour chaque chanson dans iTunes, j'ai souvent du mal a entendre certains morceaux... alors j'aimerais bien faire sauter cette limitation 

J'ai essayé GoPod 1.4 mais il ne détecte pas mon nano. Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une autre astuce a me proposer ?

tchuss


----------



## YoungChris (29 Octobre 2008)

c'est vrai que tous les ipods européens sont limités au niveau du volume à 90db ou 96db je me rappelle plus, et GoPod ne prends plus en charge depuis le nano 2e génération..

L'astuce c'est d'acheter un ipod directement des states, c'est moins cher !! grâce aux dollars et tu ne seras pas déçu au niveau du volume

voila voila, si jamais tu trouves une astuce pour débrider le volume des nouveaux nano fais moi signe !

bon courage


----------



## insanebrain (17 Novembre 2008)

salut,

je fais quelques recherches de temps en temps, mais j'ai toujours rien trouvé... c'est clair que ta solution parait plus simple, mais bon, j'ai déjà le nano et je trouves ça dommage d'être limité au niveau du volume...

pareil, si tu trouve quelque chose, n'hésites surtout pas a partager

R...O...C lol


----------

